# 1938 Chevy Convertible



## SpaceNut (Jul 5, 2007)

This 1938 Chevy convertible was taken in the early morning hours at the car show in Metropolis, IL during the Superman celebration Clark Kent & I covered this year. C/C welcome & thanks for looking!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 10, 2007)

Great looking Car.


----------

